# what's happened to FF?



## BV77

I read recently where Shaggy will be turning over the site to someone else. I've been a member here since '02, although my icon says '05, that is because of the reset a few years back. I've been trying to get into chat for a while, and all I get is a screen that says "incorrect username/password" Well I haven't changed either since I joined. There is no block anywhere to put it in. What's up with that? I emailed the "contact us" and got NO response. Does no one care about this site anymore? It used to be a great site, well maintained with good knowledgeable members.  Alot have left. There are still a number of good knowledgeable pepole here and alot of info to be shared. Should I hang around or find a new "fish people site"?


----------



## xoxowindi

aww, that's sad... i just finally got my account activated after it said i was baned for no reason at all


----------



## emc7

Site has been sold, so expect some transition related issues. He said "nothing will change" but stuff always will. Software updates will mess things up even if you don't deliberately change and I think there was a change in chat version a while back. Long enough ago that frequent users are fixed, but not so long ago that its new to you.


----------



## BV77

thanks for the response, emc7. I think even with a change, there should be a block where one could enter the name/password. Got me confused, I've never been banned, so I don't have a clue.


----------



## Tallonebball

I had no idea the site got sold.. I hope things stay more or less the same. I have never had trouble with the chat.. theres just never anyone on it lol
I think even though a lot have left, there is another generation of knowledgeable people taking their places


----------



## BV77

can you still get in, Tallon? lemme know, if it's just me or a chat problem


----------



## FishMatt

No one can tell who's in chat.... Well I can't anyway  How about a chat time? LOL


----------



## Blue Cray

It was sold, that's great news now maybe we can get all the awesome members back that were banned when they shouldn't've been.


----------



## emc7

try a different browser.


----------



## bmlbytes

The chat does not work for me. I get the same "Incorrect username or password." box and the sound Windows makes when you log in.

Surely a different chat than last time I was on it.


----------



## emc7

You inspired me to test. I get "Incorrect user name or password. Please try again." I hadn't tried it lately. I'm logged into the board ok.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Blue Cray said:


> It was sold, that's great news now maybe we can get all the awesome members back that were banned when they shouldn't've been.


NOT. GONNA. HAPPEN.
Those idiots deserved what they got. You are free to join them if you feel that strongly about it.
..........................................................................

BV77, delete your java and re-download a fresh copy of it. After installing/restarting, you might get better results in chat. Don't just update java, either. Get rid of it totally and start afresh. You could also try using a different browser. I persoanlly have a lot of feature/browser incompatibility issues on various sites, forcing me to swap around until I find what works.

xoxowindi, new members show up as banned until their new accounts are fully activated. The fact that you made your post shows that you are not actually banned.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Hmmm... okay, I think I see the problem.

We've always been plagued with a problem with our cookies, which is why you get logged out if you try to go to the archive section. Since this new chat is "hot" with no login/logout system, it depends on your being logged in when you try to enter, BUT the cookie problem we've always had tends to knock you out when you switch, making it think you aren't logged in.

The bad news is that we've never been able to find and fix the exact line of code causing this.

The good news is that if you try what I did, you might be able to get in. Set your browser to NEVER store history or cookies. I could hardly even make any posts around here until I did that.

By the way, I didn't even know we HAD this new chat until today.

Another thing I've noticed is that it doesn't show who is in chat even when there are actually people IN chat. I went in expecting it to be empty, but it wasn't. That's one more thing that needs fixing, and maybe the other problem might get fixed along the way even if by accident. At any rate, don't assume it's empty just because it seems to be; go on in and have a look.


----------



## Osiris

I dont have chat problems but i use SeaMonkey & Google Chrome. Hmm, BV You been around a long time! Long nights chatting from the back of your truck with us.... GOOD ole times lol


----------



## BV77

yep, I sure miss the old gang, Marty...Sounds like all is well with you..that's good to know


----------



## Osiris

Eh, considering i don't have any fish currently  I picked up new hobby, exotic tropical flowers, fascinating what you learn about them, i have several types, one is used for insomnia, another is used for blood pressure, another for heart medicine, you know that honey contains enzymes that when a cutting stem from a plant when dipped in it creates a hormone root growth from it. Hmm maybe a Flower Garden Forum is in the near future....

BTW, regarding the "banned when i joined" we review each member a couple times a day new registers to keep back spammers.


----------



## dan3345

So I do not consider myself an old timer to this site.. But with that said I have seen a few changes to that are less than favorable IMO. The biggest being chat. I think chat was changed when Shaggy left, and the new guy (yung?) joined. This was when the site was sold of course. But since the change I cannot join the chat or stay for very long simply because it causes my entire computer to lag horribly. 4/5 times I have had to restart my computer just to get it to work again. I dont know how many people are experiencing this or if it is just me. I messaged yung and he said he would look into that, and nothing has happened since. I got no follow up. I also talked to (I think bettalovers) and she said she was having the same problems.. OR it may have been someone else. w/e.

I really do like this site, I find the info from people here very helpful, plus I like the firendly people. But this may cause me to switch sites. 

And yes, I have tried in different browsers (safari, internet explorer, google chrome, firefox)


----------



## Cam

BV77 said:


> can you still get in, Tallon? lemme know, if it's just me or a chat problem


I can enter okay, just seems I can't tell who is in chat with me....and I myself could not log in last year to my "gokartracer67" account..domain user error each time, and no help for me either. Just made another, this time actually using my name lol

Yeah, sucks this site just got sold off. I never found out myself until a few days later :x , I would have been happy to take some responsibility and help out part time ( or something ). These damn coding errors and ads all over the place NEED TO GO, and need to go now! lol a little excited there 

I give BML huge props for taking up POTM And TOTM and consistently providing it each month, Thanks buddy, you have been a big help!

If we could just get some seasoned members to help out, like some in this thread who constantly help out, we could make a difference with what we don't want.


----------



## Blue Cray

TheOldSalt said:


> NOT. GONNA. HAPPEN.
> Those idiots deserved what they got. You are free to join them if you feel that strongly about it.
> ..........................................................................
> 
> BV77, delete your java and re-download a fresh copy of it. After installing/restarting, you might get better results in chat. Don't just update java, either. Get rid of it totally and start afresh. You could also try using a different browser. I persoanlly have a lot of feature/browser incompatibility issues on various sites, forcing me to swap around until I find what works.
> 
> xoxowindi, new members show up as banned until their new accounts are fully activated. The fact that you made your post shows that you are not actually banned.


I agree, kinda, but you have admit alot of them were valued members with a vast knowledge of the hobby. I haven't found the forum the same since that big escapade. I won't argue with you though, I know it won't end well.


----------



## JimW/Oscar

I had a little trouble first getting my account to run, I got the "banned" sign the first time I tried to sign on (geez I didn't even have a chance to get offensive!) but it all got worked out with the help of a couple of Administrators. 

Even though the demographic here seems to be younger than other forums I've frequented there so far is less bull pucky going on than I've seen elsewhere so someone's doing something right and I hope it continues.


----------



## BV77

Looks like the new people who own the site don't care much about it. As I said, I emailed them and STILL got no response. The only one concerned is TOS. Maybe, I should look around for a site where the people in charge are actually interested in the success of it. I really like all the people here and even alot of those who are now gone, but at least Shaggy would make an effort to get things straightened out. To not even respond to an email from a member since 2002 is like a slap in the face and that me and my fish knowledge and experience mean nothing to these folks. With such non action, I forsee this site going down hill rapidly.


----------



## guppyart

hmmmm seems I have missed quite a bit lately haha.
good to see a few oldies still kicking. glad you are still up and about bob.
my reasons for being gone was well SUMMER and umm SUMMER to start with, being at the lake most weekends wakeboarding and tubing, and just enjoying life in general haha.

but from what I can see about the site so far is that its not looking so hot.
personally the chat client is a large step backwards as for one its not compatible with anything running below 1024x768 res and a larger screen.
I am on my netbook and I can't see the entire chat on my screen at any one moment any longer which is rather annoying.
which rules out most other netbooks and tablets which are a big part of the computer world currently.
that and from what I am hearing about the new administration not being around or having a public presence that is disturbing to me as a member.
anyways good to see a few people if any of the oldies want to get ahold of me my msn is: [email protected] email me or add me as you want so that we can catch up.
I am generally logged in via my blackberry or my laptop.


----------



## jones57742

BV77 said:


> Maybe, I should look around for a site where the people in charge are actually interested in the success of it. The only one concerned is TOS.


Bob:

An alternate site, which has been dormant for a year, is available but it appears to me that TOS is actively pursuing a resolution to all issues and I am "hanging in here" for now.



BV77 said:


> As I said, I emailed them and STILL got no response.


This must be disappointing and I regret that this happened to you although John has published similar concerns.

TR


----------



## BV77

Hello, Nate and Ron...good to see you two are still around, too


----------



## TheOldSalt

I have been in contact with our new boss, and he said that he'll try to fix it. I only told him directly, though. Maybe he should have a look at this thread for more info? Yes... I'll send him the link.

Oh, and Jones does have an alternate emergency chatroom for us to use. Maybe he'll see this and post the link again?


----------



## lohachata

i don't mean to be unkind ; but i doubt that mr yung has ever kept fish.this site is just an investment for him..it seems that the current chat is designed to keep people out..
yeah ; i know ; negative stuff..but where is the owner?..why so unresponsive.
Ron put together a beautiful site with a darn good chatroom..unfortunately we couldn't get folks to come and use the site.
for a site to succeed ; it needs active members.to get and keep active members ; the site needs to be pretty user friendly and responsive to those members..it seems to me that fishforums is going the other way..
i don't which way FF is going to go; but hopefully it will get back on track soon..


----------



## jones57742

TheOldSalt said:


> Oh, and Jones does have an alternate emergency chatroom for us to use. Maybe he'll see this and post the link again?


http://www.aquauniverse.org/smf/

TR


----------



## Cam

BV77 said:


> I forsee this site going down hill rapidly.


And It will if nothing is done. Thankfully, the problems are being *slowly* realized, due to our threads and everything else.

A big thanks to everyone who is truly trying and resolving problems. We will just have to wait this one out and wait for the site mods. and admins. to fix any issues.

If any more help is needed, I am a willing volunteer.


----------



## lohachata

Ron....thanks for putting AU back up...i will be in Saturday evening to see how things go..
everybody is welcome to join me..


----------



## lohachata

well folks..am currently in AU chat..it works perfectly..no lag..nothin..so at least there is a place for folks to gather and talk..
want to know who is in chat..scroll down to bottom left of the front page..it'll tell you..
just missed you Ron..we will talk soon my friend......many thanks..


----------



## COM

I'm surprised that the site sold. I wanted to buy it but the prior owner could not provide decent financial information to me to justify the purchase.

I was in the new chat once and it worked quite nicely. I've not seen anyone in chat in weeks though. This site seems deader than dead, and the ads are an unwelcome nuisance.


----------



## administrator

Hey guys, sorry about the late response... I will have our tech guys look into the chat and fix it within a reasonable timeframe.


----------



## FishMatt

Thanks Yungster, Can't wait to have chat parties again lol.


----------



## BV77

geeze, three more days and no fix.....seems the tech needs more schooling or no one really cares. Time to look for a new more attentive site.


----------

